# Skinny puppy after spayed?



## ButterCup (Aug 30, 2009)

My 6 month chi jut got spayed 2 days ago. Before the surgery she only weigh 3 pounds but after the surgery she just looks so skinny. She is acting normal and is eating and drinking normally but I'm still worried because she just looks so skinny. Should I be worried? Has anybody elses chi looked skinny after this surgery?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Not with my Chihuahua but I've had lot's of rescue cats I was fostering spayed over the years and seen it. I'm not sure why, I've just put it down to the fact that they ate little on day of spay. They have always looked fine within days, once eating and drinking normally. 

If in doubt, have a word with your vet of course 

x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my dog shiloh was the same  took her a few months to look good again though .

a friend of mine had her scruffy terrier x desexed and when we picked her up she looked very different even in her face ,if she wasn't so unique looking we would have sworn the vet gave us the wrong dog lol .


----------

